# Accelerated Paramedic Program???



## scottyd66 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has attended or has any information on the accelerated paramedic program at Pelham Training in Bloomington, Indiana.  It is a 3 1/2 month program(CRAZY) but is accredited and from talking with the staff run quite efficiently.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Check the CAAHEP site, no, its not accredited.

If it most places in the world require three (or more) *years* to become a Paramedic what in the bloody hell makes you think you can learn the same in three *months* ?

*Brown gets so mad he turns a deeper shade of orange than his "DOCTOR" jumpsuit ....

Whats that Oz? Its a go? RTA? Persons trapped? Phew, glad I got distracted from another one of those posts about the barely homeostasasing Parathinktheyare's and Medicfighters who want to go to a patch factory....


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 19, 2010)

Three and a half months? Not even eleven months is good enough.

The closest community college to where I live, Howard Community College in Columbia, MD, offers an accelerated version of its paramedic program. Its regular paramedic program is similar to what I've seen offered at other MD community colleges. There's three semesters of core paramedic courses, and after the first two of those one is eligible to take the EMT-I exam. There's clinicals. A&P I and II are required, as is a lower-level biology pre-req for A&P I. There's also a math pre-req. And that's just for the certificate, the degree program obviously also has more.

The accelerated program fits all of that into 11 months. Actually, I'm not sure if that includes the pre-reqs or is just the paramedic core courses.

My EMT instructor, who is acquainted with one of the instructors (I believe the lead instructor), told me nobody has ever successfully completed the accelerated program, and it's probably going to go away. Everyone who ever tried it failed out at some point, and most of them switched to the normal program successfully.

I know there are other accelerated programs out there, but if a _real_ paramedic education can't realistically be done in 11 months, then what is an even shorter program going to be? What's getting cut out? Why would anyone want to be the bare minimally-acceptable _anything_, especially something as critical as a healthcare professional?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Brown wants to come to Maryland and become a "Cardiac Rescue Technician" 

... shame the MSP use blue jumpsuits on the Trooper helicopters, I mean blue, come on.

Most programs I have seen are around ten months to a year and many of those do not include chemistry, biology, stand-alone anatomy, physiology, pathophysiology, pharmacology, English, research etc.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown wants to come to Maryland and become a "Cardiac Rescue Technician"
> 
> ... shame the MSP use blue jumpsuits on the Trooper helicopters, I mean blue, come on.
> 
> Most programs I have seen are around ten months to a year and many of those do not include chemistry, biology, stand-alone anatomy, physiology, pathophysiology, pharmacology, English, research etc.



I've been pretty close to those guys inside hospitals where the lighting was bright, and their jumpsuits looked pretty black to me. Not dark navy, not midnight blue, but black.







...OK, I have to admit that in some of the photos (look at the Action Shots galleries at http://www.mspaviation.org/gallery_subframe.asp), they do look sort of bluish. But the ones I've seen in person all looked black.

Here's a photo I took myself, on Shock Trauma's H pad:





And another:





Aw heck, here's a link to the whole gallery: http://gallery.me.com/jjr512#100359


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you happen to have full resolution copies of Trooper 8 landing? I'd love to make that my desktop


----------



## medic417 (Oct 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Do you happen to have full resolution copies of Trooper 8 landing? I'd love to make that my desktop



Whacker.

And to the OP why waste 3 plus months when you can do it in 10 weeks at another school for even less money?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 19, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Whacker.



Lol, nope  Just love helos. Most of my background rotation is military, civilian, police, or HEMS birds


----------



## scottyd66 (Oct 19, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Check the CAAHEP site, no, its not accredited.
> 
> If it most places in the world require three (or more) *years* to become a Paramedic what in the bloody hell makes you think you can learn the same in three *months* ?
> 
> ...



Mr. Brown thank you for the response to my question concerning this program... I realize the topic of these accelerated programs draws much negative attention and am not talking the program just to get a cert.  I have worked as a heath care profession for 5 years(ALS and ER tech in Tier I trauma room South Central LA) so I do have a good strong foundation to build on.  The program is accredited, and if you go the CAAHEP site you will see their name.  What I am in seach for is anyone who may have gone to this school and through their program.


----------



## whatw14578 (Oct 19, 2010)

as a person who has taken courses at Pelham Training in Bloomington, Indiana i can say they will get you ready. i hAd a good time at the school. but be ready. the boot camp programs are alot of hard crazy work. get all the sleep you can before you go because they will be drilling you with info and clinicals. i say go for it!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 19, 2010)

I know a few people that have done the basic program, but not the medic one.  Rather than simply having an orientation time once they got out of class, they still had to do a lot of training, and it wasn't because they were incapable of doing the job.  Anytime you take an accelerated you inevitable get short-changed.  They simply have to leave alot of info out of the program, not to mention, you are covering info so quickly you just aren't going to retain a lot of it.

At one point I had heard they were going to do away with the accelerated medic program.  Apparently not...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 19, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Whacker.
> 
> And to the OP why waste 3 plus months when you can do it in 10 weeks at another school for even less money?



Ahh TEEX, the perpetual skidmark on the drawers of EMS in Texas...

To the OP, until a valid argument for accelerated programs is presented (and just a hint, "I worked in an ER" is not a "good foundation", chemistry, bio, A&P ect are good foundations) I think you will find an overwhelming negative attitude towards the cheapening of others hard work.


----------



## whatw14578 (Oct 19, 2010)

haha. thats the funny part. the dont leave any out. you stay in class till you get it. trust me. but its worth the time and all. even more so if your ex miltary


----------



## 46Young (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I think it's great that you can get your P-card in 10-12 weeks. Why, just think about it: You can get your EMT-B in HS, graduate, take the course, get hired by a FD, and be making 50-70k not even a year later! J/K


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Do you happen to have full resolution copies of Trooper 8 landing? I'd love to make that my desktop



It seems that the highest resolution I have of any of those is 1024x768, which is odd, because I thought I took them (as all photos I take) at higher resolution. Also, the photo isn't that great because it was taken through the window of the bunker door, and that was pretty scratched and dirty. Finally, since it was a cheap P&S camera with no control over things like shutter speed, the rotor appears nearly frozen, so it's like the helicopter is hovering in midair with rotors that aren't turning...

Anyway, here's a link to the best version of that I have: http://web.me.com/jjr512/images/mdsptrooper8landing.jpg

These next two photos, which were also in the album, were taken directly on the platform with nothing between me and the helicopters. So they're not "action" shots, but they're clearer. The first one is my favorite of the bunch:

http://web.me.com/jjr512/images/mdsptrooper8standbypad.jpg
http://web.me.com/jjr512/images/mdsptrooper1hotpad.jpg

(Actually I think that last one _must_ have been taken through the bunker door window, but it's so clear that you really can't tell.)

You can also get these directly through the gallery. When you're looking at a single image (not the gallery of thumbnails), if you move the mouse pointer over the image a little box should pop up below the image, and the button at the left side of the box, which looks like an arrow pointing down at a line, is the "download" button. I'm sorry I don't have any higher resolutions, apparently, than what's there. I really thought I did...


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, forgot to add: You might be interested in this link as well... http://www.mspaviation.org/frames.asp That's the MDSP Aviation Command official photo gallery.


----------



## BSI (Oct 20, 2010)

They are operating on a waiver from the State of Indiana at the moment.  Indiana requires all paramedic programs to be either accredited by CAAHEP or be in the process of being accredited with a waiver from the EMS commission.  I have known a few people who attempted the program, none that have finished.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 20, 2010)

I still want to know why this guy thinks he can take a couple month course and that will prepare him to become a competent advanced life support provider?

Let us look elsewhere internationally:

Canada requires at least three years of education for Advanced Care Paramedic,

New Zealand and Australia eachrequire four years of education for Intensive Care Paramedic,

South Africa requires two years of education for Emergency Care Technician (ILS) and four years for Emergency Care Practitioner (ALS/CCT),

The UK requires two years at University to become a State Registered Paramedic (ALS),

.... so how can you learn the same amount of material in three months?


----------



## medicRob (Oct 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Check the CAAHEP site, no, its not accredited.
> 
> If it most places in the world require three (or more) *years* to become a Paramedic what in the bloody hell makes you think you can learn the same in three *months* ?
> 
> ...



I like you more and more each day, Brown.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 20, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I like you more and more each day, Brown.



In a recent RCT (RTAs long lost brother perhaps?) nine out of ten people liked Brown 

However it should be noted Brown is no longer single, sorry mate.


----------



## medicRob (Oct 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> In a recent RCT (RTAs long lost brother perhaps?) nine out of ten people liked Brown
> 
> However it should be noted Brown is no longer single, sorry mate.



1 out of ten people suffer from pain when they urinate...

      Does this mean that 9 out of 10 people enjoy it?


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 20, 2010)

scottyd66 said:


> Mr. Brown thank you for the response to my question concerning this program... I realize the topic of these accelerated programs draws much negative attention and am not talking the program just to get a cert.  I have worked as a heath care profession for 5 years(ALS and ER tech in Tier I trauma room South Central LA) so I do have a good strong foundation to build on.  The program is accredited, and if you go the CAAHEP site you will see their name.  What I am in seach for is anyone who may have gone to this school and through their program.



 I'm afraid I have to side with Mr Brown and company on this. Perhaps you can explain how being an ER Tech gives you a foundation to build on.  What are your responsibilities as an ER Tech? Whats your educational background? Do you already have a science degree? 

 If you really want to be a good Paramedic provider and valued member of the health care team, stay away from all of these quickie programs. There is simply no way on Gods green earth you can be a competent, educated provider in 3 - 6 months.


----------



## JLUTHER (Nov 3, 2010)

Actually, Pelham Training is Accredited for their Paramedic program.  As far as no one ever passing the class.  Call them up and ask them for pass rates on the class.  Both practical skills and written was in the 90% range on the first attempt for the NREMT testing.  Also they only take EMT s with previous experience.  At least a year to 2 years on a high call volume emergency service.  Also, they aren't just making patch collectors, the majority of the class has a number military personnel.  All of the former students from this program are have been employed as paramedics.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Nov 3, 2010)

12 week didactic where I went to Paramedic School. M-F 8a-6p. Total of 4.5-5 months from start to accreditation/ graduation. 65%+ fail rate. It's tough, but entirely possible if you are EXTREMELY DEDICATED and can afford to do nothing but study and go to school/internships for the entirety of the program. The program requires at least 1 year of EMT experience (911 preferred) and a FF1 certification or FF1 academy. The program is designed for Fire Departments to send their full time FFs at a lower expense. Keep in mind that if a FD sends a FF, they have to pay tuition, wages, OT wages to cover the FFs spot while in school, etc. It can get very expensive. That is why they try to keep the time required to a minimum. Private EMTs can attend, but the wait list is 2+ years unless you are sponsored by a FD or have a connection.


----------



## Zalan (Nov 3, 2010)

To the OP:

There is another option to consider if your near Bloomington IN. Ivy Tech only requires High School Diploma, Emt-b, & A&P 1 to start their Paramedic program. You`ll also have to finish A&P 2 before moving onto the second semester of the program. You don`t have to get the degree to get the emt-p testing. Plus, depending on your income you may be able to get a grant to pay for it all.


----------

